# Cat wood litter change



## RubyAnthropology (Nov 21, 2019)

Sorry for nobbie question but should I replace/change wood cat litter as soon it turn into dust or after five days
And litter box should be cleaned daily right?
Sorry it's my first time using cat litter box


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @RubyAnthropology -

If you mean non-clumping wood pellet litter, it is best to empty the whole tray daily, wash the tray and refill with fresh litter. This is what we do at the Shelter with the trays when we use wood pellet litter. . The reason for this is the wood pellet litter doesn't turn to sawdust unless it is soaked with urine. The litter can still have a little urine on it but it does not show and does not turn to dust. So then it gets mixed with the clean litter in the tray, (either by the cat when burying, or by the owner when clearing out the sawdust) and the whole tray smells bad after a couple of days. Then you may find the cat refusing to use the tray because he/she regards it as dirty.

Litter boxes should be cleaned a minimum of twice a day for urine and poos should be removed as soon after they are deposited as possible. Litter that's turned to dust should be removed a.s.a.p or the cat will be standing in it and getting wet feet.

2 litter boxes should be provided for one cat. Three litter boxes for 2 cats, and so on. Place the litter boxes around the home, not next to each other.

The best type of litter boxes to use with the wood pellet litter are the 'sieve' trays (aka 'sifting' trays). The original ones are made by Brit-pet and there are now some cheaper copies on the market. (though some types are not as effective as the Brit-pet)

https://brit-pet.com/


----------



## RubyAnthropology (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks
That was so informative


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chillminx said:


> <snip>
> The best type of litter boxes to use with the wood pellet litter are the 'sieve' trays (aka 'sifting' trays). The original ones are made by Brit-pet and there are now some cheaper copies on the market. (though some types are not as effective as the Brit-pet)


The cheaper copies I got had smaller holes so the broken-down wood litter doesn't sift through. The Brit-pet ones are exceedingly well made, and even the normal size is quite big. It's worth a go in a normal tray to see if your cats will use the wood pellets before you fork out for Brit-pet trays as they are not cheap.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a Brit-pet tray (as well as other normal type trays). OS is right, it is very well made and sturdy, and the normal size is big enough for a large cat. 

Folks may be interested to hear that I am using my sieve tray to collect urine samples from my diabetic cat (to test glucose levels) and it is perfect for the purpose. He refused to use the Katkor non-absorbent litter which is normally used. He had never used wood pellet litter or a sieve tray until recently, but took to them straight away.


----------



## Willow Blackwell (7 mo ago)

Cleaning the litter box is essential for both you and your pet. Whether domesticated or not, cats love to leave their litter in a clean environment. Leaving dirty feces in the box will force your cat to defecate elsewhere in your home. If you can't get the dirt out, empty the can and wash it out with soap and hot water.


----------

